# visualisieren von Ruhe ....



## whiterussian (23. November 2004)

Hallo, Kreativköpfe!

Ich will grad ein Screendesign für einen kleinen schönen Winterort gestalten, der gerade aus seinem Winterschlaf erwacht.
Im Screen sollen sich die Eigenschaften des ortes widerspiegeln, wie z. b. Ruhe, 'Abenteur, Eigenständigkeit, und eben nicht so wie die Supergrossen Schiorte.
Ideen gibts, hehe, zum S-füttern.
Oder hat wer Links zu Designseiten, wo man Inspiration herkriegt, wenns mal nicht so läuft.

Greetz,
whiterussian


----------



## whiterussian (23. November 2004)

Ohoh, passt ja genau zu der "Blackholesun", die grad bei mir im Kopf ist, dass da keiner antwortet.
Naja, what shalls.
Keep hope alive

 EDIT: ok, sorry, das mit den Links hat sich zumindest erledigt. Hilft ja manchmal schon, die Augen, dort wo man grad ist, ein bisschen weiter aufzumachen.


----------



## tittli (23. November 2004)

Hmm...würde da umbedingt etwas abseits der Pisten machen, z.b. irgend ein schöner Tiefschneehang mit einem Skifahrer...ganz alleine...oder etwas in die Richtung.
gruss


----------



## fluessig (23. November 2004)

Ich würde auch etwas in Richtung Tourenski oder Langlauf machen. Wo man sieht, dass der Schnee nicht von den Massen geplättet wurde.


----------



## CafeKubaGast (2. Dezember 2004)

Relativ kitschig, aber pass auf 

Foto von irgendwie so einer "Minitanne", auf der ein bisschen Neuschnee liegt. Rundherum schön flockiger frischer Schnee und irgendwie so eine Fotografie aus einer leichten Froschperspektive, so dass sich das Licht der gerade aufgehenden Sonne im Bild bricht.


----------

